# DMN - Datamotion Asia Pacific



## EddieRobinson (23 January 2011)

Hi everyone, Does anyone have insights into this company? 
My first post so apologizes if any mistakes.


----------



## sw3 (9 April 2011)

Eddie - this looks like it may get some daytrader action in the next 10 days in anticipation of drilling for REE near Lynas' patch in WA (Mt Weld).

Could be worth a squizz.

Cheerio
sw3


----------



## Clansman (9 April 2011)

They have way way way too many shares on issue.


----------



## sw3 (9 April 2011)

I'm not overly concerned about shares on market, I'm looking at the likelihood of the price increasing (in line with MC) in anticipation of the imminent drilling in proximity to LYCs Mt Weld project.

Worth a look I believe but DYOR.

Cheerio,
sw3


----------



## 88mph (14 April 2011)

Very convincing presentation seen here:
http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110412/pdf/41y03tg6cvxbw6.pdf


----------



## remember who (17 April 2011)

with drilling set for tomorrow Monday 18th April and similarities to Mt Weld LCY, 
this rare earth project has an upside that is Huge!!!


cheers
DYOR


----------



## rol (18 April 2011)

lets not get too carried away here and yes i am a holder.

from the above document:  "These methods do not detect mineralisation but do detect some of the characteristics of known deposits"

and from another http://www.datamotion.asia/ASX/MtBarrett-MtWeld-3D-Models--Comparision_SGC2148.pdf

"The TMI profiles have similar wavelengths; however the Mt Weld anomaly has ~5 times the amplitude of the Mt Barrett anomaly. This indicates that if the bulk of the two magnetic sources are at similar depths below surface, the Mt Barrett magnetic source would contain significantly less magnetite/pyrrhotite than the Mt Weld magnetic source. Alternatively if the two magnetic sources had similar magnetic content, then the Mt Barrett source would be deeper and smaller than the Mt Weld magnetic source."

So while i'm excited about the drilling which is about to commence and the pretty pictures in DMN's presentation, the notion of 'similarities to Mt Weld' and 'upside that is huge'??  dunno...  

cheers


----------



## remember who (18 April 2011)

_too carried away here_???
Well nobody knows until the drilling is completed and "*when we Know*" 
the companys value will be very different than it is today, hence the term speccy 

Cheers 
Jen
DYOR


----------



## sircorp (18 May 2011)

Not far away before we know something.

As all are expecting drilling may start in MAY.


----------

